

Show HN: A Remote Recruitment Solution - imahboob
http://volubilis.in

======
imahboob
A new way to hire developers and designers across the world. Its very hard to
find developers where your company is and very hard to set up remote offices.
We hire people in India, Vietnam, Lithuania, Egypt, Malaysia, Lebanon, etc and
give them offices and most importantly HEALTH INSURANCE. Whats better,
developers can travel and work from our other locations if they feel they need
a break!!!! We

